# problema con imagen de fondo de agle 6.1.0



## zagrash (Feb 13, 2012)

verán acabo de descargar el eagle 6.1.0, hago un circuito en el esquemático y cuando lo paso a pcb el fondo me aparece en blanco y pues es un poco molesto la verdad mi pregunta es, se puede hacer algo para poner el fondo en negro? porque en las versiones anteriores el fondo aparecia en negro y pues se veia mejor los componentes y los cables de conexion


----------



## mcrven (Feb 13, 2012)

En la barra selecciona "Options" > "User interface". En el recuadro "Layout", en la línea "Background" tienes 3 opciones "Black", "White" y "Colored". Seleccionas la que te plazca, pulsas "OK" y listo.

Igual se puede hacer con la opción del recuadro "Schematic".

Saludos:


----------



## zagrash (Feb 13, 2012)

:
muchisimas gracias 
asi cambia la cosa jaja

TU si sabes gracias loco gracias


----------



## mcrven (Feb 14, 2012)

Pues... Me alegra haberte podido ayudar.
Eagle es el editor de esquemáticos y PCBs que utilizo, aunque preferiría utilizar Target pero esa empresa no aceptó la sugerencia de publicarlo para Linux y MAC mientras que Eagle sí es multiplataforma y Linux mi plataforma base actual.


----------



## gmendozafiee (Jul 29, 2012)

gracias men, me ayudaste  mucho ,no soportaba trabajar con el fondo blaco


----------

